# Any Acid Folk Fans?



## Cade (Feb 26, 2010)

I have recently come across this genre of music. It's called Acid folk. It combines psychedelic sound waves to the more traditional folk style of music. The bands that produce this type of music are not very well known, and would most likely be known by word of mouth. So I was wondering if anyone can tell me a few bands that sound similar to my description. Even the mighty Google can only come up with a few options. Thanks.


----------



## RnJ (Mar 9, 2010)

I had a serious acid folk stage, with some residual tendencies (to be sure). Pure acid folk is pretty hard to find, and I'm not familiar with much that involves waves, but I can list some other psychadelic folk that you might be into.

Linda Perhacs - Parallelograms - a classic one-album woman who is now a dentists. The vinyl goes for ridiculous amounts these days.

Incredible String Band - Hangman's Daughter - Classic album with Eastern influences.

Silmaril - forget the name of the album, was kinda hard to find, but it's fairly mellow and creepy.

The Trees Community - The Christ Tree - A world-music highly acidic folk, heavy on flutes, hardps and mandolin. Played and toured for a few years as a Christian musical commune, with music purportedly passed onto them by the Holy Spirit. Even if you're not into the Christian faith, you may find this is the best acid folk album ever. Beautiful and mellow, intense and creepy, lots of chanting and shouting. The original 1970s vinyl is practically existent, but due to a sweet label called Dark Holler / Hand Eye, it has been remastered and released on CD in 2006.

Anyways, I can help you get the Trees if you want, upload myself if nothing else, as well as make more suggestions for Acid Folk artists if you want, or have a more specific sound.


----------



## LeeevinKansas (Mar 31, 2010)

hell yea man. im a psytrance kid. but when im not listening to that, im listening to the other kinds of psychedelic music, like acid folk. Its pretty hard to find true acid folk, because so many kinds of psychedelic music have been misunderstood and combined and ppl call the wrong shit something else..but acid folk is cool shit when ur out on the road just chillin.


----------



## Gudj (Mar 31, 2010)

Is Espers acid folk?


----------



## RnJ (Mar 31, 2010)

Yeah, Gudj. They often are considered freak-folk/new wierd America, but they certainly throw it back to the 70s in terms of sound, so I'd sooner call them acid folk myself.

Here's a blog with links to all 4 CDs of the recently released Trees Community boxed set, for anyone who wants to check it out:
http://soundtracksandmore.blogspot.com/2008/01/trees-community-christ-tree-box-set.html
Let me know what you guys think!


----------



## Cade (Apr 2, 2010)

What I have been getting into are the "drone" aspects of acid folk. Like Ravi Shankar playing the sitar. I know that this is not technically "acid folk", but it is very close to it. Or the intro to "In The Light" by Led Zeppelin. I just love that constant sound of pure music.
The Tree Community is okay, but I like "The Incredible String Band" more. No offense to you RNJ, I appreciate the help.
I got this album off of amazon as a starter kit for my acid folk expeditions. I really like the "Aquarium Poppers" and "Kitchen Cynics"

Amazon.com: For the Dead in Space, Vols. 2 & 3: Various Artists, Pearls Before Swine: Music

One last thing; has anybody heard of "Edward Sharpe and The Magnetic Zeros"? I think they are classified as psychedelic folk.


----------



## wildboy860 (Apr 2, 2010)

I know I like acid. hahaha... maybe I should give "acid folk" a listen.


----------

